# space the backup incremental

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello gentooser.

before i go up to configure my very chique system i want to back it up. has someonea nice software idea? how big schould the hdd be where i store me backsup by an system with 10 - 15GB

thx at all

----------

## Kosmas

Hi there! 

  My best backup was system-rescue-cd and an external usb disk. Boot the cd mount your filesystems and then tar cvzf to the usb disk for all or parts of wat you want. Also for windows you can use ntfsclone and so on.

 It does the trick to me all the time. Takes like 30-40 minutes for all and you have a bare metal backup. I do it occasionally for my system too. Then if any problem occures, I boot the system-rescue-cd and format the partition and tar xvzf everything in place. After the reboot is as if nothing has ever changed.

Of course there are other solutions (even better than mine) but I see it as the most clear and strightforward.

Kosmas.

----------

## d2_racing

For a backup, you should try the Stage 5 backup with SystemRescueCD.

More info here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534039-highlight-.html

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello d2_racing.

this is what i've expected. thx for posting all. i want it more incremental ergo a daily weekly and a mounth backup for all new or modified files behind a "paranoid" secure installation with aide rootkitsearcher and for me oppinion good firewall. so find before tar is my second friend and with cron there are the three from gentoo-patrol  :Wink: 

----------

